# How much to replace coil springs in my car?



## Froggie (12 Sep 2007)

My car failed the NCT recently due to the front coil springs being beyond their useful life (Shagged) Can any of you guys tell me how much of a job it is to replace them. I know they will cost €60 each. But how long will it take the mechanic to do the job and how much is it likely to cost me. The car is a 2001 Mercedes E270 Cdi (older model)


----------



## joeysully (13 Sep 2007)

Well i did it myself recently never did it before and took me 3hrs for the first one (i was short a spanner and couldnt get the spting to set in nicely) and  about 45 mins for the second one and did it on axle stands so i guess a qualified mech should be able to do both in an hour but you will probably get charged for two, thats life or is it just mechanics

Oh yeah and you are probably better off replacing the shocks as well depending on the type you get gas/oil they could set you back 70-150 each though. SO if you are planning on holding on to her for another while id get them done


----------



## xt40 (13 Sep 2007)

are you sure its the springs gone and not just the shocks?


----------

